# Methylone (Bk-MDMA)



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

How's it going guys?
So lately my area has been flooded with "pink molly" but little did I know it was not MDMA, but Methylone a RC. 
It started maybe 2 weeks ago, a real close friend of a buddy of mine bought little over a kilo of this substance and it looks quite identical to MDMA moonrocks in a way, breaks down into a crystaline powder aswell. 
Silly me should have been using a Testing Kit all along but I took a chance. Overall this RC is honestly pretty good, feels a lot like MDMA actually, well atleast to me. 
The come up is about 20-40 minutes then you peak about an hour into it, and it gives the wonderful MDMA body high along with the empathy effects as well for a good 4-5 hours, and music sounds fucking amazing on it. it just wasn't as strong as I remember MDMA to be and I kept losing the "magic" feelings so I thought that maybe it was cut with something so I bought a Test Kit and I was shocked with the results....
These pink crystals that I thought were MDMA moon-rocks turned out to be Methylone. 

I kind of new something was up, when he was selling me an 8th for $180, esp, of Moon rocks. Typically I've seen some pretty good MDMA crystals (tested too) go around for $70-90 a GRAM. 
So that was the first red flag. The second red flag was the compulsivness to redose. When I roll on Molly I always struggle with this too, but normally I'm able to maintain. With this I felt as if it was unbearable. 

So I'm really fucking pissed considering that I've consumed 1.2 grams of this stuff, I'm having a FUCKING horrible comedown and was $180 when I could have bought this shit for $200 an oz. 
People are fucking pathetic selling RC's as MDMA... What's the world coming too?


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is what it looks like.

EDIT: Honestly though, it does look alot like MDMA.


----------



## DMTER (Oct 26, 2013)

TEST EVERYTHING......you dont want to end up killing yourself over a night of fun you know...

Stay safe man....sorry for the bad luck on that buddy


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 26, 2013)

Wait $180 is a good price for a ball of high quality MDMA? Fucking a. Buy a test kit. You could have bought that ball and two sets of kits if you'd known it was methylone.


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

That pink shit was going around here a few months ago. It's only a couple grand for a kilo. Now they have some methylone that looks even more like MDMA. Usually the crystals were clear, or had an off yellow or pink like that, but now they have crystals that look like frosty moonrocks. So definitely need to test everything. You can't tell by looks.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 26, 2013)

It's a sad day when good looking crystals are a bad sign...


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> That pink shit was going around here a few months ago. It's only a couple grand for a kilo. Now they have some methylone that looks even more like MDMA. Usually the crystals were clear, or had an off yellow or pink like that, but now they have crystals that look like frosty moonrocks. So definitely need to test everything. You can't tell by looks.


Yeah man, they have tan rocks here, brown, pink, clear you name it. So much fake molly going around it pisses me off. 
I can see Methylone making a lot of money for someone. Yeah I saw that too, it's 1000g of Methylone moonrocks for like $2200, shits crazy.
What area are you from, if you don't mind me asking Skuxx?


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

Florida. Where there is too damn much of that stuff lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Its actually a mild drug in comparison to mdma..I had some (knowingly) and it was fun but I did find the redose compulsion to be annoying..almost like cocaine..I found myself casually doing a line before work..that kinda compulsion..no bad comedown tho..still wasn't molly..I'm kinda thankful that I don't have axcess to mdma right now...lol...id end up wasting a few days..


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Its actually a mild drug in comparison to mdma..I had some (knowingly) and it was fun but I did find the redose compulsion to be annoying..almost like cocaine


 I hate the redose compulsion. I don't see how the buzz lasts so long for everyone. It's like an hour and a half for me, then I'm doing more.... then more 30 minutes later etc.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I would do a .2 rail..30 mins later...chop chop chop...
All in all the only thing bad about it is people sell it as molly..
Any difference in eating it versus snorting?..I've actually only snorted it..I guess its a habit of mine..I rarely eat mdma...


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 26, 2013)

No clue. The only time I eat it is after I've snorted too much and my nose can't take it anymore


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol..I honestly can only recall eating mdma once in the past thousand times I've done it..that was pressed pills then...I beginning to feel press pills will make a resurgance in the drug society..you can't tamper with them..manufacturers and suppliers can ensure their trusted brand..unlike 5 keys of molly which can be chunked fulla shit..we just need lame ass rappers to stop talking about mollies.lol..untill the past few years it was rare to find any people of color (I'm not being racist) who knew what mdma was..now its a household name..could be madonnas fault..idk.lol


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I do recall a coke dealer who bought 1k pills from me at a time.long before the molly fad with todays users.he had his crew selling smurf pills on the crack corner..I found out from a crackhead who said 'they got good pills at the crack spot'..I asked him what kind and then I knew what had happened..lol


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

I just swallow them whole and drink some O.J. my lowest dose being 0.5 and highest being 1.5 
Seems to get me to roll hard AF for a good 3 hours then the body high for another 1-2. I don't start off with 0.2 doses I like to dose myself to where I know I won't need another one for a good 4 hours.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 26, 2013)

I do the same with real MDMA.


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 26, 2013)

I was saying .2 as in two tenths of a gram...and I'm judging that by sight..I never really weigh my molly..I usually will just stick my thumb in the sack,press down hard and that my dose..


----------



## Kervork (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmmm.. was selling for $15 per G on the silk road. Selling it for $80 should be a crime. Oh wait, it is.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 27, 2013)

Well at least you got methylone and not something like 4-FMA. 

Even though my own personal habits coincide closer to yours OP, follow the advice of Duck and everyone else here and invest in a test kit. Cheap and you'll never regret it


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 27, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Hmmm.. was selling for $15 per G on the silk road. Selling it for $80 should be a crime. Oh wait, it is.


The sad thing is selling it for $80 is less of a crime because you need to be importing pretty big amounts to get it for $15/g.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Oct 27, 2013)

DutchKillsRambo said:


> Well at least you got methylone and not something like 4-FMA.
> 
> Even though my own personal habits coincide closer to yours OP, follow the advice of Duck and everyone else here and invest in a test kit. Cheap and you'll never regret it


I know. Normally I always use a Test Kit but this time I slipped up.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 28, 2013)

That was $15 by the gram. I guess it must be cheaper than tea in china. 

The Chinese government has started cracking down on synthetic drug exports. Expect prices to go up.


----------



## DMTER (Oct 28, 2013)

Good maybe if where lucky there will be a drop off in all these fucking RC's floating around under other names.....EVIL people


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 28, 2013)

Based on what I know of the Chinese chemical industry and specifically Chinese RCs I don't see the government being able to stem the tide. They aren't exactly known for checking up on things over there.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Nov 5, 2013)

To the guy who asked about the difference between snorting and eating... I found that snorting gives a more speedy effect while eating gives a much more empathetic effect. I found the same thing with Butylone. Except I only snorted and IV'ed it. For some reason i was nervous to eat it, but anyway, I found snorting that gave more of a speedy high, while banging it gave a much more empathetic/body high.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks..I hardly eat any powders..when I rarely do them,its just mdma..and I allways snort..but have ate just as much over the years


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Nov 5, 2013)

sorry off topic. but i used to only eat. but these days i find myself more nervous to eat anything than any other roa regarding new stuff. IV hits so fast, if you push it slow you can always stop at the level you want, snorting still has that balance of being able to judge and stay at the level you want, but once you eat something and you start to feel the come up... too late.


----------



## DMTER (Nov 6, 2013)

^ 

Thats the best part for me.....no turning back now....how many times I have had that WONDERFUL oh shit moment....darker...lighter...darker....everything is jumping and wiggling....and there is absolutely no turning back, only option is to buckle up and get ready for the ride....its part of the experience if you ask me


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 7, 2013)

Weird you were cautious to eat but will slam it..lol..when I was young and thought needles were cool I slammed 2 tenths of fire ass molly..was rolling before I got the rig parked..fun but bad times.


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 9, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> I hate the redose compulsion. I don't see how the buzz lasts so long for everyone. It's like an hour and a half for me, then I'm doing more.... then more 30 minutes later etc.


Same here, I wasted a whole summer with this stuff 2 years ago. I was dosing almost every waking moment for about 4 months. When I finally stopped I was batshit crazy and damn near suicidal for about a month. uhg not fun. Need to remember moderation.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Meh..you'll eventually run outta steam (although this method usually SUCKS!)


----------



## Skuxx (Nov 9, 2013)

After a couple days on any stimulant I can do a high dose, and still go straight to sleep. Never understood how some people stay up for a week+


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

I didn't sleep for 3 days on acid once...schnackin is a terrible habit.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh..I lived in oklahoma once.slept a year..stayed awake for 2..lol...bad times.


----------



## Impman (Nov 9, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> After a couple days on any stimulant I can do a high dose, and still go straight to sleep. Never understood how some people stay up for a week+


After a two days I get so fucked up... the ninjas are everywhere and I am a mess. I have no fucking idea how people function so long on meth. There are seasoned tweakers I know that have been doing it for 30 years. They get a bag and stay up for 3 days then sleep for 3, get money for 2 days and get another bag. I would wig the fuck out ...


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

I hate being awake..lol..I love my sleep.too bad I get none of it


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 9, 2013)

kids,work,home,grow..who has time for sleep!?!?


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought some moonrocks cost $90 a gram. Best MDMA I have ever had. Wow. Good to know not to fuck with pink shit.


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 10, 2013)

I never fucked with stims because I've stayed up for 60+ hours on my own neurochemistry many times. 
Please tell me for $90 150mg has you rolling face. Jeebus that's pricey!


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kodank..without a test kit you really won't know..molly can be colored also..from impurities,cutting and rerocking,over cooking the final product..you can even add color to 'brand' your product..no one can look at a pile of powder/crystals and tell anything about it..please be safe!


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 10, 2013)

The only downside to a test kit is the dissapointment you will start to associate with the color yellow.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ill never be dissapointed when I don't buy crappy bullshit drugs.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Or don't die.......


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 11, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> Ill never be dissapointed when I don't buy crappy bullshit drugs.


The disappointment comes from the knowledge that most people think methylone is MDMA.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 11, 2013)

It is sad to know there's that much deciet in the world.


----------



## I Am Heisenberg (Nov 11, 2013)

CreepyStevie69 said:


> To the guy who asked about the difference between snorting and eating... I found that snorting gives a more speedy effect while eating gives a much more empathetic effect. I found the same thing with Butylone. Except I only snorted and IV'ed it. For some reason i was nervous to eat it, but anyway, I found snorting that gave more of a speedy high, while banging it gave a much more empathetic/body high.


this.
Eating Methylone to me is too close to the real deal. But when I sniff it, I feel like I'm all geeked up on amphetamines. Methylone is a great RC don't get me wrong but nothing fucks with MDMA. But if you do get your hands on some Methylone, eat it. Sniffing to me is a waste. I just swallow the moonrocks whole.


----------



## pyandow (Dec 6, 2013)

Looking for someone in the Atlanta area that has a test kit pm me.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

Bunkpolice.org
Order one dude..they ain't illegal,and might save a life!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://bunkpolice.org/
Sorry..here's the link


----------



## Kervork (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone else get bad reactions from mixing Bk with alchohol?


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Dec 6, 2013)

Not me besides the inevitable dehydration.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 9, 2013)

Kervork said:


> Anyone else get bad reactions from mixing Bk with alchohol?


I'll try and find out for you tonight.....


----------



## Kervork (Dec 9, 2013)

It broke my dick too.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Its hard to get it to fit in a liquor bottle isn't it...lol


----------



## Mr ADHD (Dec 10, 2013)

LOL

Damned 10 char minimum...


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> How's it going guys?
> So lately my area has been flooded with "pink molly" but little did I know it was not MDMA, but Methylone a RC.
> It started maybe 2 weeks ago, a real close friend of a buddy of mine bought little over a kilo of this substance and it looks quite identical to MDMA moonrocks in a way, breaks down into a crystaline powder aswell.
> Silly me should have been using a Testing Kit all along but I took a chance. Overall this RC is honestly pretty good, feels a lot like MDMA actually, well atleast to me.
> ...


----------



## revolutions" (Oct 2, 2014)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> How's it going guys?
> So lately my area has been flooded with "pink molly" but little did I know it was not MDMA, but Methylone a RC.
> It started maybe 2 weeks ago, a real close friend of a buddy of mine bought little over a kilo of this substance and it looks quite identical to MDMA moonrocks in a way, breaks down into a crystaline powder aswell.
> Silly me should have been using a Testing Kit all along but I took a chance. Overall this RC is honestly pretty good, feels a lot like MDMA actually, well atleast to me.
> ...



The whole word is addict to something you just have to find you tribe if you're open mind I'm new here I need to make friends to flow something good


----------



## JointOperation (Oct 2, 2014)

stick to drugs that we know what they do to the human body and brain.. .. and molly usually isnt GLASS Like it will never be STRAIGHT UP SEE THREW LIKE THAT;..; itll have some cloudy ness to it.. that pink stuff reminds me of meth i heard was going around up here.


----------



## Mr.Houdini (Dec 2, 2014)

Fuck that nasty shit. Keep that stuff off lot please!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> stick to drugs that we know what they do to the human body and brain.. .. and molly usually isnt GLASS Like it will never be STRAIGHT UP SEE THREW LIKE THAT;..; itll have some cloudy ness to it.. that pink stuff reminds me of meth i heard was going around up here.


Ahem...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 3, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Ahem...View attachment 3306244


Crystals in picture may no longer exist


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 3, 2014)

I got really strung out on this 2 or 3 summers ago. I was doing it before work, during work, after. Pretty much non-stop. Did it that way for several months. Then my wife could see I was getting in bad shape and made me stop. Thank god she did. Coming off of it after that long of time really sucked. I really wanted to kill myself. But now I'm all good, its all about moderation. Lesson learned.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Crystals in picture may no longer exist


Been gone..but saved for a posterious example to delve out to the educated masses..
Guess I need to get my shit in a pile and whip up something..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)

bushwickbill said:


> I got really strung out on this 2 or 3 summers ago. I was doing it before work, during work, after. Pretty much non-stop. Did it that way for several months. Then my wife could see I was getting in bad shape and made me stop. Thank god she did. Coming off of it after that long of time really sucked. I really wanted to kill myself. But now I'm all good, its all about moderation. Lesson learned.


Leave it to a wife to ruin a man's good time...
Know why women close their eyes during sex?
Can't stand to see a man have a good time...


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 6, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Leave it to a wife to ruin a man's good time...
> Know why women close their eyes during sex?
> Can't stand to see a man have a good time...


Luckily my wife is pretty rad. She doesn't smoke anymore but lets me grow my pot and shrooms and smoke it up as long as I keep her happy.


----------



## CreepyStevie69 (Dec 8, 2014)

oh bk... how I miss you so... this thread is OLD!! lol but glad to see it still around.

Bushwick... I had a similar experience with this. the depression after is KILLER, literally almost in some cases. My one buddy would be in bed, in complete isolation for a week after just a small 150-200mg dose. 

I remember on my way to rehab one time I was so strung out on phenazepam that I took the last of my bk stash. 3.7 grams (if i remember correctly), _Luckily_ I was on a couple hundred millies of phen for quite a while. I didnt feel shit from the bk. Which I was actually kinda bummed about lol. 

Those were the good ole days when rcs were everywhere and as easy as renting a book from the library. just needed to know how to look up what you wanted and have a debit card. 

anyways... IME butylone was pretty similar to me. But by the time i got to using that I was into needles. so tolerance skyrocketed. the depression was not nearly as bad with it either. I could slam a g in one session and be good to go the next day. what I would give to try slamming some bk-mdma though..! orally it was pretty fucking intense around 250-375mg. 

Those were the days... now you either need to have all these accounts and use bit coin and the deep web or whatever to get anything worth spending your money on,

Unfortunately driving to the west side of town is much less of a hassle... sort of....


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 8, 2014)

Butt implants? lol are those popular or something?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2014)

Real popular where u live dude..especially Miami...big butts and thick women are making the new fashion scene..


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

Methylone leaves me feeling to anxious, butylone is more methy but ethylone is perfect. Makes me empathetic but not too lovey dovey and talk myself out of ass. 100mg with grapefruit jyice then a 50mg booster 45m later is perfect.


----------



## cary schellie (Dec 8, 2014)

send me a pm I may be able to help, I see my inbox but don't know how to send pms with this new format


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

cary schellie said:


> send me a pm I may be able to help, I see my inbox but don't know how to send pms with this new format


I have no clue how to send pms here


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2014)

afplabs said:


> Methylone leaves me feeling to anxious, butylone is more methy but ethylone is perfect. Makes me empathetic but not too lovey dovey and talk myself out of ass. 100mg with grapefruit jyice then a 50mg booster 45m later is perfect.


You know what's really good?
Molly.pure good 'ol fashioned mdma.
 It hmmmm mmm good!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> You know what's really good?
> Molly.pure good 'ol fashioned mdma.
> View attachment 3309816 It hmmmm mmm good!


 i've been getting that itch again myself.. guess i need to start putting out a few feelers..


----------



## afplabs (Dec 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> You know what's really good?
> pure good 'ol fashioned mdma.
> View attachment 3309816 It hmmmm mmm good!


Lol Oh i know bro. I know verrrrry well, trust me. In the context of this thread talking about analogues, I sshared my opinion.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 8, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i've been getting that itch again myself.. guess i need to start putting out a few feelers..


Ive been fine with a big sack of bees,and of course Lucy!..got a bunch of good booms in my stash as well..maybe when I want to yawn...lol.
But I've mostly given up on molly..even fire is blah to me....but memories last forever!


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Ive been fine with a big sack of bees,and of course Lucy!..got a bunch of good booms in my stash as well..maybe when I want to yawn...lol.
> But I've mostly given up on molly..even fire is blah to me....but memories last forever!


How's your wife? I miss her.

and in your sig you spelled my name wrong. Please get it right grunion.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 9, 2014)

A *moustache* (UK /məˈstɑːʃ/; American English: *mustache*, /ˈmʌstæʃ/)[1] is facial hair grown on the upper lip. Moustaches can be groomed by trimming and styling with a type of pomade called moustache wax.


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 9, 2014)

ok so what exactly is Methylone because some friends and i partook in this drug but Im the Only one who got absolutely no efferct from it. I ate two slices of pizza around 6 and took the methylone at about 11'ish.. smoked some pot before snorting about a .2 and drank about 9 shots of jack afterwards. Everybody else was in extreme euphoria but i didnt feel like I was rolling at all...We all took more methylone at about 3am'ish (because i snorted it last time and it didn't work I just dabbed my finger over it and wiped it on the back of my tongue. I talked the entire night and didnt sleep and had a rapid heart rate regardless of how relaxed I was. I was really confused because everyone else felt Amazing but I had no real affect. What is this stuff and how much should it cost because Im not ever paying 70 for a gram of that again because it sucks. But what did I do wrong? why didn't i have an affect?


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 9, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> How's your wife? I miss her.
> 
> and in your sig you spelled my name wrong. Please get it right grunion.


Wife's great,misses you also! That 2$ blowjob hustle she had you doing at the crackspot made her a lot of extra cash..when you coming back? The game needs you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> How's your wife? I miss her.
> 
> and in your sig you spelled my name wrong. Please get it right grunion.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2014)

HipTreeLvr said:


> ok so what exactly is Methylone because some friends and i partook in this drug but Im the Only one who got absolutely no efferct from it. I ate two slices of pizza around 6 and took the methylone at about 11'ish.. smoked some pot before snorting about a .2 and drank about 9 shots of jack afterwards. Everybody else was in extreme euphoria but i didnt feel like I was rolling at all...We all took more methylone at about 3am'ish (because i snorted it last time and it didn't work I just dabbed my finger over it and wiped it on the back of my tongue. I talked the entire night and didnt sleep and had a rapid heart rate regardless of how relaxed I was. I was really confused because everyone else felt Amazing but I had no real affect. What is this stuff and how much should it cost because Im not ever paying 70 for a gram of that again because it sucks. But what did I do wrong? why didn't i have an affect?


 do you take any sort of anti depressants of the ssri type?


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 9, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> do you take any sort of anti depressants of the ssri type?



Nope, I just take ex and molly.. And apparently Methylone


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

"I talked the entire night and didnt sleep and had a rapid heart rate regardless of how relaxed I was. I was really confused because everyone else felt Amazing but I had no real affect"
Are you sensitive to stimulants? Because it sounds like the stim aspects of the experience overwhelmed any empathogenic aspects.


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 9, 2014)

"Are you sensitive to stimulants? Because it sounds like the stim aspects of the experience overwhelmed any empathogenic aspects."

Not that I know Of, Every time I do Coke I'm fine so I can rule that out


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

Ever had any amphetamines or cathinones? Especially cathinones.


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 9, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Ever had any amphetamines or cathinones? Especially cathinones.



I take a lot of MDMA which is why i thought it probably had little to no real affect. And I Do A lot Of Coke. Snort a lot of adderall, these type of things. Could I just have a higher tolerance?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah that's quite probably tolerance.


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 9, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Yeah that's quite probably tolerance.



How do I Lower the tolerance or make the effect stronger without necessarily stopping for a while? Any suggestions? And How Much is Methylone supposed to sell for because How I even got the Methylone it was passed off as MDMA.. and I clearly could tell it wasn't due to my effects and we got 2 grams for 110 which is how I knew it wasn't real MAMD and it was cut instead of weighed. Basically it was a BS deal. ultimately wasnt a happy customer. Price was cool but considering it was sold on a lie i didn't like it all too well.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 9, 2014)

Take a Tolerance break from drugs brother...do some hiking and excersice while your at it and then go back to mdma it make a world of difference


110 for 2 grams of mdma or bk is just wrong if ya ask me 

Methylone around my area is 15-20 a gram but I also get 30 grams of mdma atm 

And advice for better hook ups get as many people you can spun out for a few months and you will find your people


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

Methylone should be dirt cheap, <$20/g. Get a test kit, it will keep you from paying mdma prices for methylone. Really no way to drop tolerance and use all the time. You can have a low tolerance or you can get high a lot. The choice is up to you.


----------



## Kervork (Dec 9, 2014)

BK made my dick totally non-functional for 6+ hours. Good thing I didn't need it at the time. I was terrified it might be permanent. Overall have to say I didn't like it.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yea,no one likes the loss of penile function..cept mainliner or fin...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Yea,no one likes the loss of penile function..cept mainliner or fin...


 i get that way on molly, or if i do a shit ton of blow..
i was wondering if one of those e.d. drugs would help with that? like if you're rolling, and take cialis, could you still get hard?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i get that way on molly, or if i do a shit ton of blow..
> i was wondering if one of those e.d. drugs would help with that? like if you're rolling, and take cialis, could you still get hard?


 well, i guess i worded that wrong.. if you were to take the cialis before the molly, however many hours prior to rolling that they recommend, i have no clue what that as, honestly, i don't..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 10, 2014)

Great idea,if you seriously want a heart attack...
Seriously,dont.


racerboy71 said:


> well, i guess i worded that wrong.. if you were to take the cialis before the molly, however many hours prior to rolling that they recommend, i have no clue what that as, honestly, i don't..


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Great idea,if you seriously want a heart attack...
> Seriously,dont.


 lol, i wasn't planning on it, i just saw a thread on it somewhere on google that got my wondering is all.. and who would i be having sex with on molly to begin with, myself? lol..


----------



## HipTreeLvr (Dec 10, 2014)

DMTER said:


> Take a Tolerance break from drugs brother...do some hiking and excersice while your at it and then go back to mdma it make a world of difference
> 
> 
> 110 for 2 grams of mdma or bk is just wrong if ya ask me
> ...



Yea, I mean if it was actually MDMA that wouldve been cool ... But clearly my friends and I got ripped off haha. Methylone is Crap. I've decided I dont like it


----------



## YoungB420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Florida. Where there is too damn much of that stuff lol


yea that shit is flooding florida right now lol


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Viagra works on MDMA but the combo is probably hard on the heart.


----------



## DMTER (Dec 11, 2014)

you know sex is not a big thing for me on mdma I much prefer the relational/sensual/empathic qualities of the material to the sexual vibe one can get with this molecule...plus I feel they are worth a lot more in the end run then a good fuck...thats just me though


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2014)

There's much better drugs for sex but a little MDMA can really enhance even those.


----------



## canndo (Dec 11, 2014)

Kervork said:


> BK made my dick totally non-functional for 6+ hours. Good thing I didn't need it at the time. I was terrified it might be permanent. Overall have to say I didn't like it.



A several day previous usage of testosterone will clear that right up.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Viagra works on MDMA but the combo is probably hard on the heart.


Any blood thinning/atrial dialating drugs and stims should be avoided in combination..especially with the linked activities with mdma,dancing and fucking...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

DMTER said:


> you know sex is not a big thing for me on mdma I much prefer the relational/sensual/empathic qualities of the material to the sexual vibe one can get with this molecule...plus I feel they are worth a lot more in the end run then a good fuck...thats just me though





MrEDuck said:


> There's much better drugs for sex but a little MDMA can really enhance even those.


You're doing it wrong..gotta get a quarter oz,your girl,and her girlfriend,and a day off...think "Olympic fucking"...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 11, 2014)

Not knocking that but theres plenty of other compounds at least equally suited. 4-HO or 5-MeO MiPT or DiPT and 2C-B all spring to mind.
Foxy was quite popular at the Playboy Mansion. I think theres been some Olympic fucking there.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

I remember reading the article about foxxy...
To each their own,lsd and mdma make for a good romp


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

Alright this is what I have and it was tested with marquis...Fizzed then turned yellow? Cant find a definite answer on it, anyone?


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> I remember reading the article about foxxy...
> To each their own,lsd and mdma make for a good romp


variety is the spice right


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright this is what I have and it was tested with marquis...Fizzed then turned yellow? Cant find a definite answer on it, anyone?
> View attachment 3311653


I was leaning toward methylone, but cant be sure, maybe even 5-MeO-DALT
HELP!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

If its yellow it's cathinones right? Im dyslexic so I'm probably wrong....
Its not the boogie woogie tho...


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2014)

did you buy that stuff or just find it or what?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

I bought a gram for 40 dollars hoping it was molly. It fizzes, bubbles and turns yellow. Not sure what it is. Lol


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Not.Molly.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Not.Molly.


that's why I don't even use that word.

My guess is methylone or something similar....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

See,you're supposed to test it BEFORE you buy it..you're doing well young paddawan,the force is strong with you...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

You could make a crackrock sandwich with it..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

This is what it looks like while testing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> See,you're supposed to test it BEFORE you buy it..you're doing well young paddawan,the force is strong with you...


I would have but this guy said he had it while I was in class and I just went ahead and got it. I was just going to test it when I got home and I did and just cant be sure what exactly it is.

Think it would be safe to take? LoL


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 11, 2014)

If you knew what it was..I can't recommend dosing,as you dont.
Get a refund.


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I would have but this guy said he had it while I was in class and I just went ahead and got it. I was just going to test it when I got home and I did and just cant be sure what exactly it is.
> 
> Think it would be safe to take? LoL


I wouldn't take it. And that pic looks orange-ish bro, not yellow. but my drugs are kicking in so idk.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

Think I'll have to do that, and to think he wanted to trade a quarter of my bud for a quarter of whatever this substance is.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I wouldn't take it. And that pic looks orange-ish bro, not yellow. but my drugs are kicking in so idk.


You are right, I thought I seen bright yellow but it looks like a rusty type orange in the pic.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm leaning toward 5meo now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

Just told the dude that sold it to me that it isn't molly and sent him the test results and he is still trying to claim that it is, straight from mexico.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 11, 2014)

Turns out my test is old and bad. I test sugar and asprin with it and the sugar took a while to turn dark brown more than 20sec and the asprin didn't even change. However, even if it was mdma with a somewhat bad test it would have still turned a color other than yellowish rust.


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>



Little homie. You have nothing to do with this. Why are you quoting me? Are you TY? LOL. Makes sense. You got fucked UP when you tried to crash the party with Eddy. You want more? LOL


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 12, 2014)

Reading the rest of this thread is even funnier than rory. Good stuff fellas.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Little homie. You have nothing to do with this. Why are you quoting me? Are you TY? LOL. Makes sense. You got fucked UP when you tried to crash the party with Eddy. You want more? LOL


Im not TY...Never been FUCKED UP yet maybe you can use your skill's and give it a shot HOMIE....Nah, it does concern me the shit you've said on Blast for the world is fucked up and out of pocket I count dude as a friend of mine, and for that I'm lucky YOU on the other hand need to be ducktaped upside down to a tree and beat with organic fruit's and vegetable's until you learn to treat people w/ respect.....Leave people's family out of the shit ya feel me? 
Long live the King


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2014)

Intense yellow often appears orange. I'm not sure what that is but I'm quite confident that's an RC of some variety.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2014)

mr mustache said:


> Reading the rest of this thread is even funnier than rory. Good stuff fellas.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2014)

It quite all right to settle this at all- good..getting duct-taped to a tree is fun,right?


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2014)

Now now, lets all smoke some deems and chill out.
No need to feed the trolls.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2014)

No time for deems..im mixing nutes!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 12, 2014)

No time for deems? Goddamn you're busy! You really need a hyperspace break!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 12, 2014)

I swear,I keep 100mg locked and loaded..its wrapped with saran-wrap,bowl full....emergency deems! 


MrEDuck said:


> No time for deems? Goddamn you're busy! You really need a hyperspace break!


----------



## DMTER (Dec 12, 2014)

Like your style rory just been hittin left overs lately


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 15, 2014)

I ordered a new test kit and retested my stuff and it turns out to be meth. LOL


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Meh,take it back..tell him you want drugs for titties,not tweekers.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> I swear,I keep 100mg locked and loaded..its wrapped with saran-wrap,bowl full....emergency deems!


 i've been siting on my stash for months. and now i have the time and the right head space, i can't make it upstairs to my vape / bong, wtf..


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2014)

This time of year,I wait like a hawk..Christmas eve night,sugar plums, BITCHES!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> This time of year,I wait like a hawk..Christmas eve night,sugar plums, BITCHES!


 i always love tripping this time of the year, more so if there's snow on the ground


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ive had my most memorable trips in snowstorms...once in a hot tub,with 4ft coming down...awesome night...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 16, 2014)

I love watching snowfall tripping.
Sucks you can't get to the deems Racer. You need some kind of service monkey. I bet you could even teach it to take care of plants.

Sir GT that sucks. I didn't want to think it was meth bc of the weird test result but that was my first thought based on crystal structure.
It does look like it's pretty high quality meth so it may well be from a mexican superlab. Apparently they have labs that make the one in Breaking Bad look like a benchtop setup.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 16, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> I love watching snowfall tripping.
> Sucks you can't get to the deems Racer. You need some kind of service monkey. I bet you could even teach it to take care of plants.
> 
> Sir GT that sucks. I didn't want to think it was meth bc of the weird test result but that was my first thought based on crystal structure.
> It does look like it's pretty high quality meth so it may well be from a mexican superlab. Apparently they have labs that make the one in Breaking Bad look like a benchtop setup.


Its cool. I had googled it and seen that it was very similar myself and then decided to take .04 orally to see what happens. It was a nice buzzy feeling and I was wishing my fiancee wasn't in bed cause I was ready to go. It was almost like taking a 100mg dose of adderall, but better. Seems like this was in my past E pills that gave me the rush.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Drink a pot of coffee with it,bam,you got a Brooklyn bomber.
Your eyes will even flutter a bit should sometimes.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Drink a pot of coffee with it,bam,you got a Brooklyn bomber.
> Your eyes will even flutter a bit should sometimes.


You think a monster would work the same way?

I buy them things by the case.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2014)

No,its the caffeine...
Get some "crank2o" (caffeinated water),make a pot of coffee with that...lol..or,peets was on sale at target..$12 bag of gourmet beans for 5$..make it enjoyable...


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2014)

Back to the snow racer mentioned...where the fuck is it? Cold as fuck,raining...I got FUCKTONS of tripping supplies..no snow,and im not going to the resort across the street.dammit.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> No,its the caffeine...
> Get some "crank2o" (caffeinated water),make a pot of coffee with that...lol..or,peets was on sale at target..$12 bag of gourmet beans for 5$..make it enjoyable...


Oh I have strong coffee, I just like monsters better. 
I make white chocolate mocha out of espresso, well, when I feel like acting like a starbucks employee. You can actually buy all the sauces they have off their website.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Dec 16, 2014)

We've at the mos had flurries. Its been really cold, but no real snow, nothing to get excited about at least. I would love for it to snow, oh man, that does sound like fun.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh I have strong coffee, I just like monsters better.
> I make white chocolate mocha out of espresso, well, when I feel like acting like a starbucks employee. You can actually buy all the sauces they have off their website.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 21, 2014)

Ate 4 pressies in 40 mins last night..mild roll...my buddy ate 5,and a hit of L..perfect he said...
I wish I could roll..like really roll face.
Ill try again


----------



## afplabs (Dec 22, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Any blood thinning/atrial dialating drugs and stims should be avoided in combination..especially with the linked activities with mdma,dancing and fucking...


Yes they can be a lethal combination. What makes you limp is the spike in prolactin levels. Cabergoline or prami can help with that. The best sex is when you're on mdma and hcg. Hcg makez your balls super sensitive with huge loadz and the mdma enhances it.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 22, 2014)

Why enhance a load you cant blow...


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 22, 2014)

When you finally get there after 3 hours of trying?


----------



## afplabs (Dec 22, 2014)

With blue balls and all lolll


----------



## iconoclast (Dec 25, 2014)

Ya, this is becoming a very popular trend. The same thing has happened in my friends area.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

iconoclast said:


> Ya, this is becoming a very popular trend. The same thing has happened in my friends area.


What,getting limp dick syndrom while rolling is cool now?..lol..


----------



## afplabs (Dec 26, 2014)

Huuuuhhhh?!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 26, 2014)

afplabs said:


> Huuuuhhhh?!!!!!


The viagra mdma mix..was a joke that wasn't.lol


----------



## simplyBOY (May 27, 2015)

How is methloyne


----------



## simplyBOY (May 28, 2015)

I just want to know if it gives you the same high as molly but go for so cheap


----------



## AquaJeff (Apr 17, 2016)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> Yeah man, they have tan rocks here, brown, pink, clear you name it. So much fake molly going around it pisses me off.
> I can see Methylone making a lot of money for someone. Yeah I saw that too, it's 1000g of Methylone moonrocks for like $2200, shits crazy.
> What area are you from, if you don't mind me asking Skuxx?


So this pink Molly just Got in Philly. And for what I was told it's the top of the moon rock chain. But after reading your post I need to do some testing. Because the prices are in line with legit moon rocks. Where is the best place with the quickest turn around to get a testing kit. Also good,looking out and spreading the word.


----------



## electricslide (Apr 19, 2016)

Do a google search . I think dance safe sells em and you cab find em on amazon too


----------



## cannakis (Sep 3, 2016)

DMTER said:


> ^
> 
> Thats the best part for me.....no turning back now....how many times I have had that WONDERFUL oh shit moment....darker...lighter...darker....everything is jumping and wiggling....and there is absolutely no turning back, only option is to buckle up and get ready for the ride....its part of the experience if you ask me


Hahaha exactly!!!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 3, 2016)

simplyBOY said:


> I just want to know if it gives you the same high as molly but go for so cheap


lol u can get that dirt cheap from europe off the deep web


----------



## DankDru (Sep 20, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol u can get that dirt cheap from europe off the deep web


Watch out for customs


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 20, 2016)

DankDru said:


> Watch out for customs


you got nothing to worry about with really small amounts, but i did have some shit from europe what didn't show up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 20, 2016)

you shouldn't be doing molly to the point where it gets too expensive anyways lol that shit can cause serotonin syndrome real fast


----------



## DankDru (Sep 29, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> you shouldn't be doing molly to the point where it gets too expensive anyways lol that shit can cause serotonin syndrome real fast


Been there done that. Not fun


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 30, 2016)

DankDru said:


> Been there done that. Not fun


how long did it take to get like that and how long did it last?


----------



## DankDru (Oct 2, 2016)

Idk. Didn't help I was and am on a powerful SSRI. Maybe a gram over a couple hours. Just remember throwing up and feeling like I was dying. Happened on L as well


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 2, 2016)

DankDru said:


> Idk. Didn't help I was and am on a powerful SSRI. Maybe a gram over a couple hours. Just remember throwing up and feeling like I was dying. Happened on L as well


real lsd won't make you sick man...


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 2, 2016)

AquaJeff said:


> So this pink Molly just Got in Philly. And for what I was told it's the top of the moon rock chain. But after reading your post I need to do some testing. Because the prices are in line with legit moon rocks. Where is the best place with the quickest turn around to get a testing kit. Also good,looking out and spreading the word.


 Reagents go bad . . . Many of the vendors will sell old krap, or stuff that was never made right with the wrong grade chems and such.

Carefull


----------



## DankDru (Oct 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> real lsd won't make you sick man...


It will if it messes with your seretonin and dopamine levels. Trust me I've had true L countless times


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 13, 2016)

does lsd make u depressed the next day like molly?


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2016)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> does lsd make u depressed the next day like molly?


 dependent on the individual, 
But in my case No to both L and MDMA/MDA , I actually fell great the day after mdma, Most I know just fell tired


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2016)

Ahh, M1, good stuff. In my teenage days, after many attempts squandered on crap fake bullshit ecstasy, the first pills that had any affect were yellow Toyota containing methylone. It's always had a sweet spot in my nostalgia/heart. 

I got some 5-APB last year that when I tested it with my reagent test didn't match the expected results, the vendor later told me it was actually 5-EAPB. It was a mediocre experience but I still would like to try the 5-APB/6-APB combo, some reports claim it's better than MDMA.


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 13, 2016)

I have not touched any of the newer Rc empathogens, But knothing can hold a candle to real mdma/mda


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 13, 2016)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> I have not touched any of the newer Rc empathogens, But knothing can hold a candle to real mdma/mda


I wouldn't make that claim until personal experimentation myself, especially in the era of rational drug design. However, I do prefer MDA I think, it's been awhile so that may have shifted back to MDMA. MDA just has that sort of 'dark tinge' with a bit of light visuals that I enjoy. The last batch of MDMA I got last year was pretty good, champagne from Europe originally, but the purity is simply not on par with (some) lab produced RCs. 

Have you read the article called "Interview with a Ketamine chemist"? It's got some interesting info about how the RC business operates. http://www.vice.com/read/interview-with-ketamine-chemist-704-v18n2http://www.vice.com/read/interview-with-ketamine-chemist-704-v18n2


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Oct 14, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I wouldn't make that claim until personal experimentation myself, especially in the era of rational drug design. However, I do prefer MDA I think, it's been awhile so that may have shifted back to MDMA. MDA just has that sort of 'dark tinge' with a bit of light visuals that I enjoy. The last batch of MDMA I got last year was pretty good, champagne from Europe originally, but the purity is simply not on par with (some) lab produced RCs.
> 
> Have you read the article called "Interview with a Ketamine chemist"? It's got some interesting info about how the RC business operates. http://www.vice.com/read/interview-with-ketamine-chemist-704-v18n2http://www.vice.com/read/interview-with-ketamine-chemist-704-v18n2



Yea, I likely should have said, Nothing I have tried can hold a candle.

But still it seems to me the newer (5years ago stuff) all drifted further and further away. Im sure some day their will likely be something better. I just dont think we are their yet.

Cant say I have ever seen the vice k chemist piece, But I actually have seen a facillity that bought bulk ketamine and repackaged for internet sales and if was a vermin ridden shit hole (granted it was after a tsunami, but some thinks cant be washed away)

Visuals of mda ? ? ? not saying it cant/doesent happen but I have never heard anyone in person say that. No offense but are you a young guy, im fairly certain most stuff floating around my area is anything but mdma, or at best some mix. It just has ben a totaly different thing (to me) the last 15-20 years. Most of the guys I know just buy directly from china/india some analog call it molly instead of buying god knows what and have a very uncertain experience. Nothing sucks more than being out partying with some chicks and geting jerked on _"molly"_.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 14, 2016)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> dependent on the individual,
> But in my case No to both L and MDMA/MDA , I actually fell great the day after mdma, Most I know just fell tired


i feel sick the next day after doing mdma, you could be dong metheylone and not know it


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 14, 2016)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Yea, I likely should have said, Nothing I have tried can hold a candle.
> 
> But still it seems to me the newer (5years ago stuff) all drifted further and further away. Im sure some day their will likely be something better. I just dont think we are their yet.
> 
> ...


The visuals I refer to are a faint wisps of smoke and a slight alteration to color perception and general distortions, nothing like true psychedelic visuals. I usually pushed the dosage quite high (500mg or more) and was always smoking, so it may have been synergistic. 

And I hear ya on the proliferation of fake molly/pills. Most kids these days haven't even had molly but some RC crap (because a lot of it is, you're right). That's why I reagent test (shit I even have a TLC kit as well) my stuff. 

I usually buy my analogs from reputable US vendors that do the international sourcing, and again US domestic darknet vendors for the illegal stuff. I have been sent the wrong stuff, intentionally and mistakenly so it does happen. Just have to be vigilant and test your shit. It's cheap to send in samples to the lab for GCMS/HPLC testing these days.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 14, 2016)

http://www.lunarlaboratories.com/sixty-60-use-tlc-kit-eight-spot-test-kits-free-testing-platform/

8 reagent and TLC testing kit. Only $150. This can easily save your life, for the price of a night of extensive partying.


----------



## Fuckingscumbag (Aug 31, 2018)

What I have been receiving is pink little chunks of rocky crystal but the pink looks artificial almost like it’s a darker pink then what I’ve seen pics of the come down is fucking miserable. Also curious can it be smoked freebase style on aluminum foil like meth?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 31, 2018)

Fuckingscumbag said:


> What I have been receiving is pink little chunks of rocky crystal but the pink looks artificial almost like it’s a darker pink then what I’ve seen pics of the come down is fucking miserable.


The fuk outtuh here, FUckingscumbag.


----------



## bitdude (Sep 16, 2018)

I Am Heisenberg said:


> How's it going guys?
> So lately my area has been flooded with "pink molly" but little did I know it was not MDMA, but Methylone a RC.
> It started maybe 2 weeks ago, a real close friend of a buddy of mine bought little over a kilo of this substance and it looks quite identical to MDMA moonrocks in a way, breaks down into a crystaline powder aswell.
> Silly me should have been using a Testing Kit all along but I took a chance. Overall this RC is honestly pretty good, feels a lot like MDMA actually, well atleast to me.
> ...


----------



## bitdude (Sep 16, 2018)

Hi there my friend, Where could I get like 2gs? And how much?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 16, 2018)

bitdude said:


> Hi there my friend, Where could I get like 2gs? And how much?


PM Me.


----------



## bitdude (Sep 17, 2018)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> PM Me.


----------



## Kid Kannabi5 (Sep 29, 2018)

bitdude said:


> Hi there my friend, Where could I get like 2gs? And how much?


Why would you want methylone?


----------



## willynelsontx (Oct 6, 2018)

Need some myself, where to?


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

Skuxx said:


> Florida. Where there is too damn much of that stuff lol


Lived around fort Myers 2002 remember those rolls royces and pink Mitsubishi's that were going around?then you know what the fuck real MDMA feels like not this bullshit that's been going around I've never actually had any Molly that was actually really MDMA to be honest every bit of I've ever done was fucking bullshit


----------



## Houstini (Jan 16, 2021)

Joshawah82 said:


> Lived around fort Myers 2002 remember those rolls royces and pink Mitsubishi's that were going around?then you know what the fuck real MDMA feels like not this bullshit that's been going around I've never actually had any Molly that was actually really MDMA to be honest every bit of I've ever done was fucking bullshit


Euro press tabs back in the day were legit!


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 16, 2021)

Blue sonic the hedgehog rolls around that time too. Those were smooth

Mitsubishis must've been a common stamp/press. I remember those being around late 90s. I dont remember the color though.


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 19, 2021)

natureboygrower said:


> Blue sonic the hedgehog rolls around that time too. Those were smooth
> 
> Mitsubishis must've been a common stamp/press. I remember those being around late 90s. I dont remember the color though.


Pink


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 19, 2021)

E will kill u 


Lots die everyday from it


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 19, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> E will kill u
> 
> 
> Lots die everyday from it


less then covid


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 19, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> less then covid


e killed 10000 people today tho so you're wrong.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 19, 2021)

smoothJoe said:


> e killed 10000 people today tho so you're wrong.


they party hardy

respect


----------



## smoothJoe (Jan 19, 2021)

MDMA related drug deaths England & Wales 2021 | Statista


In 2018, 92 people died as a result of MDMA/ecstasy use in England and Wales, this was by far the highest amount of recorded deaths in the 25-year period shown, while 67 deaths were recorded as a result of MDMA in 2021.




www.statista.com






millions are dieing  







joking ... it's all the dehydrating heat strokes they get when they don't drink water at raves ... i'm pretty sure of this


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 24, 2021)

Fuckingscumbag said:


> What I have been receiving is pink little chunks of rocky crystal but the pink looks artificial almost like it’s a darker pink then what I’ve seen pics of the come down is fucking miserable. Also curious can it be smoked freebase style on aluminum foil like meth?


That ain't fucking MDMA bro. tell you the truth I haven't seen real MDMA since like 2003 I got out of jail 2012 and the last 10 years I've tried what was supposedly fucking Molly or whatever the fuck they want to call XC these days and ain't none of that shit been real.almost fucking boxed probably about 10 people in the last fucking 3-4 years over that shit cuz motherfuckers hate being told that they're full of shit or motherfuckers just hate the truth in general. all these fucking kids have no idea what the fuck really MDMA is it ain't just some subtle fucking drug trust me you're going to know when you're on fucking MDMA and it's a fucking methamphetamine and doesn't knock people out dude And for some reason all these mother fucking people I've seen around the Milwaukee area taking what they think is Molly all rubbing on themselves and shit ooh we even a fucking hour later they're fucking sleeping like a baby why because they're not on a fucking stimulant they're on some bullshit I'll take you some shit I'm pretty sure it was methalone or whatever the fuck this shit is we're talking about here, and it feels like the beginning of X before The speedy part of the drug kicks in. and don't please don't anybody come at me talking about fucking cocaine-based pills and heroin base pillsthere never was any of those fucking pills that was a fucking goddamn mythput out there by dumbass kids I have no idea how fucking drugs are made when they were taking real ex back in the day they thought they were on fucking speed and shit or cocaine and then they thought the fucking beginning part of it was fucking heroin those little brown specks in those fucking pills and shit back in the day was cut I know fucking when I was actually getting really good fucking pills down and fucking Florida the mother fuckers were solid colors most of the time just all the white pills and the fucking Venezuelan I was fucking with out there dude they didn't call him Molly back then but this guy pressed his own pills and pure Molly looks just like Matt it's fucking white or clear it's crystals. And taste oh my God one of the worst fucking taste you ever had in your fucking life I'm gagging right now even thinking about it and I haven't taken ecstasy since 2003 so all these fucking people run around talking about that and Molly that smells like root beer and shit it's not they're fucking idiots why because Molly's made out of God damn sassafras and that's how they make root beer you hear what I'm fucking saying people 
who the fuck in the right mind would fucking waste all the money they could be making on fucking heroin by lace and fucking ecstasy pills with it Cocaine even too I mean that's a dumb shit ever hurt smell fuckers I have no idea about the fucking chemistry or just the chemical makeup and or whatever of MDMA And how many motherfuckers I know that didn't even know MDMA was a methamphetamine and shit. anyways I wasn't cussing or nothing at you just to clear that up I just that's how I fucking talk and I'm just talk texting taking a shit staring out the window was scrolling through here and seen you talking about that shit trying to help you out man Tell your truth learn how to synthesize it yourself cuz there's been so much bullshit going around for fucking 20 years man that it's got this generation out here confused about what the fuck Molly supposed to feel like. Like for real for real almost came to fisticuffs with a couple of my friends cuz they thought they were high as fuck and I did over a gram of this fucking shit and don't get me wrong and meth alone shit does still pretty close to like the first couple hours you might actually believe you got ecstasy if you had something to shift from back in the day up until it just goes away for no fucking reason I don't know ex to see was a very overpowering like very very fucking it was a fucking excellent drug I love that shit back in the day I was so excited when I got out and heard that they were sure MDMA crystals going around nothing but disappointment bro and I got fucking goddamn people all over the fucking country I can fucking buy shit from so it ain't just my area. Anyways Call me you have a good day start growing mushrooms it's cheap you need to know what your fucking getting get your fucked up damn they're free dude fuck cost motherfuckers less than $100 and get average yields of fucking 1/2 lb or more to share with your fucking family and friends. Education is key find your chemist have them synthesize some fucking rolling VMA for it for you Don't come back and thank me I know that'll be next impossible to do but that's about the only way I feel you're going to fucking achieve your goal much love to everybody in the community man and I'll be safe out here


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 24, 2021)

Joshawah82 said:


> That ain't fucking MDMA bro. tell you the truth I haven't seen real MDMA since like 2003 I got out of jail 2012 and the last 10 years I've tried what was supposedly fucking Molly or whatever the fuck they want to call XC these days and ain't none of that shit been real.almost fucking boxed probably about 10 people in the last fucking 3-4 years over that shit cuz motherfuckers hate being told that they're full of shit or motherfuckers just hate the truth in general. all these fucking kids have no idea what the fuck really MDMA is it ain't just some subtle fucking drug trust me you're going to know when you're on fucking MDMA and it's a fucking methamphetamine and doesn't knock people out dude And for some reason all these mother fucking people I've seen around the Milwaukee area taking what they think is Molly all rubbing on themselves and shit ooh we even a fucking hour later they're fucking sleeping like a baby why because they're not on a fucking stimulant they're on some bullshit I'll take you some shit I'm pretty sure it was methalone or whatever the fuck this shit is we're talking about here, and it feels like the beginning of X before The speedy part of the drug kicks in. and don't please don't anybody come at me talking about fucking cocaine-based pills and heroin base pillsthere never was any of those fucking pills that was a fucking goddamn mythput out there by dumbass kids I have no idea how fucking drugs are made when they were taking real ex back in the day they thought they were on fucking speed and shit or cocaine and then they thought the fucking beginning part of it was fucking heroin those little brown specks in those fucking pills and shit back in the day was cut I know fucking when I was actually getting really good fucking pills down and fucking Florida the mother fuckers were solid colors most of the time just all the white pills and the fucking Venezuelan I was fucking with out there dude they didn't call him Molly back then but this guy pressed his own pills and pure Molly looks just like Matt it's fucking white or clear it's crystals. And taste oh my God one of the worst fucking taste you ever had in your fucking life I'm gagging right now even thinking about it and I haven't taken ecstasy since 2003 so all these fucking people run around talking about that and Molly that smells like root beer and shit it's not they're fucking idiots why because Molly's made out of God damn sassafras and that's how they make root beer you hear what I'm fucking saying people
> who the fuck in the right mind would fucking waste all the money they could be making on fucking heroin by lace and fucking ecstasy pills with it Cocaine even too I mean that's a dumb shit ever hurt smell fuckers I have no idea about the fucking chemistry or just the chemical makeup and or whatever of MDMA And how many motherfuckers I know that didn't even know MDMA was a methamphetamine and shit. anyways I wasn't cussing or nothing at you just to clear that up I just that's how I fucking talk and I'm just talk texting taking a shit staring out the window was scrolling through here and seen you talking about that shit trying to help you out man Tell your truth learn how to synthesize it yourself cuz there's been so much bullshit going around for fucking 20 years man that it's got this generation out here confused about what the fuck Molly supposed to feel like. Like for real for real almost came to fisticuffs with a couple of my friends cuz they thought they were high as fuck and I did over a gram of this fucking shit and don't get me wrong and meth alone shit does still pretty close to like the first couple hours you might actually believe you got ecstasy if you had something to shift from back in the day up until it just goes away for no fucking reason I don't know ex to see was a very overpowering like very very fucking it was a fucking excellent drug I love that shit back in the day I was so excited when I got out and heard that they were sure MDMA crystals going around nothing but disappointment bro and I got fucking goddamn people all over the fucking country I can fucking buy shit from so it ain't just my area. Anyways Call me you have a good day start growing mushrooms it's cheap you need to know what your fucking getting get your fucked up damn they're free dude fuck cost motherfuckers less than $100 and get average yields of fucking 1/2 lb or more to share with your fucking family and friends. Education is key find your chemist have them synthesize some fucking rolling VMA for it for you Don't come back and thank me I know that'll be next impossible to do but that's about the only way I feel you're going to fucking achieve your goal much love to everybody in the community man and I'll be safe out here


did you sniff a bump before writing all that?

also you are correct...nothing but bs from the dark web most likely


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 24, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> did you sniff a bump before writing all that?
> 
> also you are correct...nothing but bs from the dark web most likely


More like a fat rail lol. But I agree with you, @Joshawah82 is 100% right. Research chemicals


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 24, 2021)

that's another thing gone down the drain...good ol cocaine. wtf world. how are people supposed to get anything done these days...


----------

